# Ferries to Cyprus



## patp

Hi
Does anyone know if you can still travel to Cyprus from Greece with a motorhome?
If not can we get there from Italy?

Not planning to go this year but maybe next?

Pat


----------



## eddied

Ciao, don't know of any ferries Italy to Cyprus, but will have a look when I'm on my computer.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay

Hi Pat;

It's no longer possible to get a ferry to Cyrus from Greece. You have to go via Turkey.

Don Madge is the expert on this, contact him for updated info although a reply might take a while as he is away at the moment.

In the meantime check out the magbaz website and the Cyprus articles Don has written at the top of the page in the link, its all in there....

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/78/30/

Pete


----------



## patp

thank you both. Cannot go via Turkey until they are part of the Pet Passport scheme.

Oh well will have to push the dog off a cliff


----------



## RossMcC

There is a ferry that runs from Southampton to Cyprus (Limassol), or you can get on and off at Salerno in Italy. It's a cargo vessel, and it takes its time to get there, but if you're not in a hurry it could work for you.

They have a website here:

http://www.cruisecyprus.com/grimaldi_freighter_cruises.htm


----------



## patp

Thank you so much. This site is so amazing! I'm off to look at the website now.


----------



## eddied

*Cyprus ferries*

 Ciao Ross, and thanks. That's the firm I was going to look into this morning.
Should be useful to OP.
Given me a couple of ideas too, since Salerno is just down the road from me.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## CaptainBligh

patp said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know if you can still travel to Cyprus from Greece with a motorhome?
> If not can we get there from Italy?
> 
> Not planning to go this year but maybe next?
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat,

I store my motorhome in Greece and fly with the dog from Athens. A motorhomer we met touring Cyprus flew his dog in from Athens - it was collected by a dog rescue society while he came in via Turkey with his motorhome. If you need any help while you're there PM me, I live near Paphos.

Regards Captain Bligh


----------



## patp

Hmmm the ferry is very expensive for a motorhome and two people. Haven't looked into whether they take dogs or not.

Captain Bligh what sort of fares are we talking about to fly to Cyprus and or fly the dog there?

We are looking for a winter bolt hole on a regular basis and we would long term there if we could justify the cost of transporting the dog backwards and forwards.

Pat


----------



## CaptainBligh

patp said:


> Hmmm the ferry is very expensive for a motorhome and two people. Haven't looked into whether they take dogs or not.
> 
> Captain Bligh what sort of fares are we talking about to fly to Cyprus and or fly the dog there?
> 
> We are looking for a winter bolt hole on a regular basis and we would long term there if we could justify the cost of transporting the dog backwards and forwards.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat

The dog is 300 euros one way from Athens to Paphos based on a total weight of 50kg (dog + crate). And 100 euros per person. House rents in Cyprus are steadily dropping.

Good luck

Captain Bligh


----------



## patp

That's very interesting.......

First though we have to check out Cyprus to make sure it lives up to our expectations. Trouble is I hate airports now. Just want to travel there in the motorhome. We do have friends who love to have our dog to stay so that might be an option.

Ho hum another plan to mull over.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Don_Madge

patp said:


> That's very interesting.......
> 
> First though we have to check out Cyprus to make sure it lives up to our expectations. Trouble is I hate airports now. Just want to travel there in the motorhome. We do have friends who love to have our dog to stay so that might be an option.
> 
> Ho hum another plan to mull over.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Hi Pat,

You have been given some very useful info but be aware if you ship the van to Cyprus on a freight ferry you could be liable for freight port dues in Limassol. The last time I checked they made shipping the van very expensive somewhere around the €1800 return from Piraeus to Limassol.

From the Uk (Southampton) to Limassol on the cargo vessel would cost about €2457 each way.

I did help a lady to get her van to Cyprus from Rhodes but she dealt direct with the Salamis office in Athens. She did not ship it as freight so it was a lot cheaper. So it might be worth checking that out.

I can't seem to get the Salamis freight web page so they may no longer due the trip.

But what ever line you use check the port freight rates at Limassol.

Safe travelling

Don

In sunny Turkey


----------

